
Ireland plans 'startup nirvana' to poach global talent - d4nt
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/nov/25/enterprise-ireland-funding
======
Jabbles
Good. Along with London's efforts (<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-
london-11689437>) we could be seeing even more startups with new and well-
executed ideas, which can only be a good thing for the world.

------
bakbak
One of the most important factor for this type of plan to succeed is to have
encouraging Visa process in place so that smart foreigners can come and try
the opportunities in a new country... also an option to become a permanent
residence / citizenship will be icing on the cake!!

